# FTSE on Viagra!



## GreatPig (19 September 2008)

Logged on for a quick look at the markets before bed. Holy mad cow! Hope nobody was short this morning.

US looks like it will be big too.

GP


----------



## rub92me (19 September 2008)

Hehe. Just saw that too. Still going up as well.


----------



## subaru69 (19 September 2008)

Being Long, I've almost cried tears of joy. But I know that by Monday I'll be asked to assume the position once again.

Hey if you can't enjoy a bit of good news for a change then worse things would have happened.

I still am hoping for the picture above but I think the reality will be the one below (I just don't know if I can grow that much hair).


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2008)

Seeing that, I have come to a conclusion. Either:

1/ The market is full of idiots.

2/ I am an idiot.

Because I cannot see the justification for it. (doesn't mean I don't try to trade it, just bemused)


----------



## dhukka (20 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Seeing that, I have come to a conclusion. Either:
> 
> 1/ The market is full of idiots.
> 
> ...




I vote for option 1, if not, add me to option 2.


----------



## dhukka (20 September 2008)

Interesting historical perspective from Barry Ritholtz


----------

